# TEENS GUIDE TO BODYBUILDING!



## JoePro

I'm making this thread so it will stop all teens from doing something stupid within training, mainly missing your legs and not eating right!

*BEFORE GOING FURTHER - THIS IS A LONG READ. IF YOU AREN'T WILLING TO INVEST TIME INTO THIS, THEN GET OFF THIS THREAD AND ASK STUPID QUESTIONS ON THE FORUM.*

I think this thread could help teens asking so much un-necessary things about training and so much different things about diet, and routines. This is going to be a thread on strength, bodybuilding and possibly power training for teens depending on your own goals.This should cover all aspects of bodybuilding/strength training, nutrition, weight gain, weight loss, cardio while bulking and while cutting etc, etc. However I would appreciate bodybuilders, powerlifters, olympic weight lifters and the general 'staying in shape' crew to contribute to this thread to help out if you have something to say in order to help teens who don't know where to start or don't know what they're really doing in the gym.

First things first - Some guidelines I think that are always good:

- Pick one goal, stick to it. If you're skinny as hell, bulk up, get a bit of fat, eat more. If you're a fatty, then as a teen it wont really matter - as soon as you start lifting you truly will lose fat and grow at the same time, how awesome is that?

- Become organized. By this I don't mean sort your day out by writing it out, but know your diet plan, know what foods to eat and when, make a training log, take pictures ever 2-4 weeks to track progress.. etc. Also, make sure you fit training around school and don't F up your GCSE's like I did by training more and revising less!

- Think positive. If you're naturally skinny or super fat, you WILL NOT become the next Jay Cutler, Arnold or Ronnie Coleman - you simply do not have the genetics for this, but aim for one body and think in the back of your mind 'I will end up like that without failure.' If you don't think positive or enjoy training you will get no where and become a completely negative person and believe that nothing is possible - A pessimist is not what any bodybuilder should be. Most of the bodybuilding pros walk into the gym jacked already and are already like somebody who had been lifting for 1-2 years and have some decent mass and strength I like to call them, Mutants. If you are like this - then congrats, your on the way to being one of the best.

As a teen - your main focus should always be muscle gain - not fat loss, I'll break it down easier for you. On average, males will gain 10lbs of muscle a year at most, when you start this can be doubled really as your body will be reacting to training so much more than somebody that's already used to the stress and hard work. Now, when the average man gains 10lbs of muscle a year, he'll gain some fat, probably lets say 6lbs if he stays lean enough, so that would mean he's gained 16lbs in one year (probably more but example) that would mean 10lbs of that is muscle and 5-6lbs of that will be fat, this means he's gained about 60-70%of his weight through muscle and 30-40% of fat, that can be lost in a matter of months. Now, you may think like gaining that bit of fat is a bit stupid or something, but that fat will always be easier to lose, you can lose 12lbs of fat in about 8 weeks, where as you can only gain that much in a year, simple maths - lets say you lost 12lbs of fat in 8 weeks, then in a whole year you could lose 72lbs of fat and only gain 10lbs of muscle a year, I'm pretty sure I'd go with the 10lbs of muscle when beginning rather than trying to do something that is super easy when you put a bit of dedication to it.... So concentrate on MUSCLE gain as a teen. If you don't concentrate on gaining muscle mass and choose to concentrate on fat loss as a teen then you're either a fool or do not realise the testosterone, growth hormone and IGF-1 that flows through your body. You will automatically cut up as you go along if you're a fatty. I'm fat, teen, I don't really care, I've been lean. 

Alright here comes the fun stuff:

*Training.*

I will set out a few guidelines here to help with creating your own routine if you are going to do so, routines I'd suggest you to do, and general information on certain things.

*NOTE: This is older information below, but it is still a decent suggestion. Although I prefer other methods for people now. Check my routine that I have listed below the guidelines listed about 5x5 etc.*

*
*

*Realistically, when beginning training, I would suggest you to stick to the most basic of all things - Starting Strength, this will get your beginning strength, your form correct and will get you ready for bigger things! *

*
*

*
If you want some awesome gains when beginning in both size and strength, SS is what is best really. I'd say for a teen I'm quite advanced, and I do 5x5. Just a different version.*

*
*

*
A good way to know when to move on from Starting Strength would be to get your squat to 1.5xBodyweight in LBs, 1xBW bench, 1xbw ROW, 2xBW Deadlift. *

*
*

*
Heres the link for Starting Strength:*

*
*

*
**http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=131379243** <<THIS IS WHAT YOU SHOULD GO ON, BEFORE READING FURTHER. *

*
*

*
Moving on from SS - Bodybuilding split, 5x5, Powerlifting, you choose. *

*
*

*DO NOT BOTHER DOING THIS UNTIL YOU'VE LOOKED AT SS, OR YOUR STRENGTH IS NOT AS I HAVE SAID.*

Creating your own routine for bodybuilding (I'd suggest doing this if you can handle it and have good recovery, or have a past of training):

> Frequency of each body part. Each body part should be trained 1-2 times a week.

> Split the body up between 3-4 sessions, and nothing stupid like back and legs(huge muscles should be trained seperately) or chest and biceps the day before you do your back.

> 2-3 muscles trained at each session, the preferred paring would probably be - Chest/Triceps, Back/biceps, legs/abs, Shoulders/arms, legs/shoulders... loads of different pairings, just make sure you choose either 2 muscles that oppose one another(Chest/Biceps) or 2 muscles that are worked within one another (Back/Biceps)

>2-4 exercises to each muscle group, for bigger muscles I'd suggest 2-3 compounds and 1-2 isolation work, and for smaller muscle groups 1-2 compound movements and 1-2 isolation work.

>Reps/Sets. I think there are 2 ways around this, I would suggest either something like pyramiding e.g. 5 sets of 12, 10,8,6,6. 12 being light warm up, 10 being light-medium, 8 should be your first work set and it should feel kinda heavy, but enough for you to get 9 reps out, but finish at 8. Your 2 sets of 6 should be heavy - heavy so you can get out literally just 6 reps. So really it's 1x12 warm up, 4 working sets of 6-10 reps.

Another thing I can suggest is doing 2-3 lightish warm up sets, and then an all out set to failure of 6-15 reps.

>Cardio. If you have trouble gaining weight, give this one a miss, if you gain fat quite easily, do cardio for only 15-20 minutes post workout(low intensity or high intensity for 10-15 minutes) 2-3 times a week if you're trying to get bigger as it will keep your bodyfat levels down while you've increased the calories, alternately cardio on an empty stomach for 45 minutes 1x a week is also good. I think Cardio is a major factor, if your muscles aren't well conditioned then why have them? It helps with blood flow to the muscles which would help them become pumped! Think about it.

I do say not to do cardio if you have trouble gaining weight - but really do it once or twice at a push a week to help with your training if you're training hard. I do cardio once post workout and once on it's own on a Saturday for 45 minutes to an hour.

Make sure you train hard, not like a little girl and do something like "My PE teacher said I should do high reps and low weight so I can get nice and toned." That is the most pure lie ever. Search Dave Gulledge and Dave Tate, they don't do light work, I believe they're ripped?

*My New edited routine. Using my Reverse Pyramid style of training. Influenced by Martin Berkhan.*

It may not look like much, but I will clarify at the bottom of the schedule about the reps and sets etc. I promise this works.

Day 1 - Push

Flat Bench Press - 1-3 warm up sets. 2 sets of 6-8

OHP - 2 sets of 6-8

Weighted dips or unweighted dips - 1 set to failure on unweighted you struggle to do them for more than 12-15 reps/ 2 sets of 6-8 on weighted dips

Rope Pushdowns - 2 sets of 6-8

Day 3 - Pull

Deadlift variation (sumo/conventional) - 1-3 warm up sets. 2 sets of 6-8

Weighted chins or unweighted chins - 1 set to failure on unweighted you struggle to do them for more than 12-15 reps/ 2 sets of 6-8 on weighted chins

Barbell/Dumbell Rows - 2 sets of 6-8

Curls - 2 sets of 6-8

Day 5 - Legs

Squats - 1-3 warm up sets. 2 sets of 6-8

Leg Curls - 2 sets of 6-8

Calve exercise - 1 set to failure (15-20 rep range)

Abs - 2 sets of 20-30 reps

Now, you're probably thinking, "2 sets?" Well theres reason behind this. My logical thinking tells me that as a beginner your body is not ready for extreme volume like in 5x5, although it is still a great and proven system I just have my reasons behind why I opt not to do it for anybody when I write a routine these days.

2 sets are both working sets. The first set is a max set, to failure. Even if you feel you're going to go outside the 6-8 rep range, continue and go completely to failure, but recognize you need to up the weight the following session. The second set is then a slightly lighter set. I multiply my original set by 0.9 so that I have taken 10% off of the weight and then do another set and try to add one more rep than the first set. So here's an example of what I done last week:

Overhead Press - 7 reps @ 60KG - 1st set

8 reps @ 55kg - 2nd set

Here's a good way to think of this style of sets and reps too - why do multiple sets at one weight when you can do 1 all out set of heavy heavy work and really push yourself, then lower it slightly and continue to push yourself but slightly lighter.

So the basics of this system - workout what you can do for failure on your first set for each exercise, then multiply the first set by 0.9 and add one more rep for the second set.

There are some arguments about Reverse Pyramid training e.g. do 3 sets and stuff. But I currently do 2 sets and it feels like I work to the same intensity of doing 3-4 sets at a session on every body part. So Just keep in mind this does work.

I have two friends who are currently using this routine. The one has gone from deadlifting 60KG to 140KG within 5 months and the other one has just started it and has started adding 5KG a week to his deadlift, as of now at least. These are both considerably beginner lifters and it has made a huge difference to them.

With training, I must point out that I see loads of teens in my gym that come in and someone would ask, "What are you doing today?" and the teens would reply, " I'm THINKING a bit of chest." If you're deciding on the day, you a) don't have a routine, B) One of those beach muscles people or c) Have no idea what you're doing. Get out of my gym.. Then, on top of this, I'll hear them talking saying something like, "Next we'll do uhm... uhm.... uhmmm..." - they can't think of what they're doing next so they'd end up with some kind of routine like flat bench press, incline press, tricep extensions, back to flyes etc. No one is that bad, but I'm using the extremity of it to show you what most people are like, this is why up the top of this I have keep organized as one of the main things you need to do.

Another thing with training, the most important exercise. If you must do one exercise atleast once a week, it must be deadlifts or squats. There are no more important movement in the gym, than these 2 movements for both strength and size. Deadlifts work your hamstrings, slight quads, calves, lower back, forearms, traps, lats.. Squats work your lower back, hamstrings, quads, calves, core... Think of it, once you've done these exercises all you have to do is fill in the gaps, a bench press and a rowing motion and holy @*%! you've worked your whole body with only 4 exercises!

One more thing on training would be - make sure you do the biggest exercises and never miss a day mainly a leg day, you cannot miss this day, people think they can just leave it because it's legs, yeah if you want to compete, never miss legs or any day for that matter.

As you can see I hate it how most teens stereotype training and the whole nature of bodybuilding and think it's all muscles you can see and you must stay lean 24/7.

You know the greats aren't lean all year round? Coleman gains substantial amounts of fat all year round until cutting season. Gain fat, it wont hurt you can lose it a lot quicker than you can gain muscle! Once you have muscle, you burn calories! Va-la.

Most important things:

*Sleep 8-12 hours a night. *

*
Keep track. *

*
Train legs. *

*
*

They are probably the most important things for teenagers to know and do while bodybuilding.

PART I. Diet next.


----------



## JoePro

*DIET*

When beginning as a teen, the main things you should be focussing on is eating clean, and getting used to cooking and eating a lot of food and not looking for simple options to make your food, for example, when I was 16 and still at school, I was cooking Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays for the days to follow each of them days, and so when I went home after training I would be able to relax/do homework.

When it comes to counting calories, as a teen I'd suggest really not counting them, it would be a waste of your time and totally non beneficial unless you're just curious about certain foods. However, if you're skinny, again - DO NOT count calories, but aim to drink A LOT of milk, I mean 6-8 pints a day, and on top of this some good lean meats and some pasta/rice/potatoes.

A few basic things to know when getting a good diet together:

> Eat every 2-3 hours (5-8 meals a day)

> Eat good, whole foods so you can set yourself for later on in life.

> Don't be afraid to eat out, if a girl asks you to go and get food with them, don't be scared to say pizza.

> Pig out atleast once a week, eat clean 6 days a week and have one massive pig out day. Or cheat 3 times throughout the week I'd say.

> Don't drink - Drinking lowers your testosterone for 48 hours up to 2 weeks, and will kill your gains something rotten.

> Try and get most of your calories from foods - not supplementation. Supplements are great when you generally cannot get a certain food, but if it's possible for you to go and get that chicken breast and your just too lazy, then thats your problem - Eat, don't drink protein shakes all day, I have 2 protein shakes a day, 1 scoop before training, 1 scoop after training. And that is it.

> Easy ways for calories if your on a budget, lazy or something of the likes - Milk, eggs, tuna, pasta (80p a bag!), whole breads, olive oils, nuts, pre cooked chicken in tescos.

Alright lets get to the foods list that I'd suggest if you need to know what to eat if you want to get into a good eating habit:

Protein, 1-1.5g to each lb of bodyweight should be consumed. If you're really just beginning with a high protein diet, try for 1g a day and build it up so you don't upset your gut. 1gProtein=4 calories

Proteins list:

Eggs

Egg whites

Chicken

Beef

Pork (lean cuts)

Cottage cheese

Cheese

Milk

Protein powder

Turkey

All fish.

Starchy carbs. Your energy source, and your favourite foods. 1gCarbs = 4 calories.

Carbs list:

Oats

Brown/Basmati Rice

Whole bread

Whole pasta

Milk (a lot of sugar)

Shredded wheat

Sweet potato

Potatoes

Fats. Eat fat, don't be scared, fat will burn fat and will keep you full for longer as it supresses carbs and fats and keeps your body processing them. 1gFat=9 calories

Fats list:

Olive oil

Fish oil

Peanut oil

Avacado Oil

Any oil other than sunflower or vegetable

Peanuts (unsalted)

Walnuts

Flax

Almonds

Fruits, vegetables and beans. Eat fruits and vegetables with all meals. The most awesome thing - you can eat any of them 

All fruits.

All Veggies.

All beans.

If you obviously don't want to eat clean, that's fine, but I'm just suggesting this for people who are really serious about training and want to take care of their body.

Any questions - Mail or ask in this thread


----------



## JoePro

Stickied, just needs to take off now!


----------



## Gazbeast

Cracking advice for youngsters, well done joe. Kids..... do this ^^^^^^^^!!!!!!

I don't think the sleeping 8-12 hours will be much of a problem for them...... :whistling:


----------



## JoePro

Gazbeast said:


> Cracking advice for youngsters, well done joe. Kids..... do this ^^^^^^^^!!!!!!
> 
> I don't think the sleeping 8-12 hours will be much of a problem for them...... :whistling:


Thanks man. I hope this does well. Mainly because I'm still a teen myself and I'm sharing my knowledge and experiences.

Haha, if they train hard enough they should sleep like babys.


----------



## will-uk

Really good post pal, interesting read!


----------



## JoePro

will-uk said:


> Really good post pal, interesting read!


Cheers mate!


----------



## Jecko

Great read mate,

Just one thing, if it was advice from me, i would keep the training programme 3 days a week. Say monday, Wednesday, Friday.

Doing either a Push/Pull/Legs or even a more Full body routine aspect.

Have you basic lifts, Squat, Deadlift, Bench, and work from those. Frankie NY has a good couple,

DAY 1 - PULL

Deadlifts or Power Cleans

Barbell Rows, Dumbbell Rows, or Wide Grip Chins

Barbell Curls, Close Grip Underhand Chins, or Hammer Curls

DAY 2 - PUSH

Incline or Flat Barbell or Dumbbell Bench Press

Barbell or Dumbbell Shoulder Presses

Tricep Dips or Close Grip Bench Press

DAY 3 - LEGS

Front or Back Squats

Barbell or Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlifts

Calf Raises (3x12) - only if a seriously lagging bodypart

Weighted Crunches or Weighted Hanging Leg Raises (3x12)

(4x6 or 5x5)

WORKOUT 1

Front Squats, Back Squats, or Overhead Squats

Dumbbell Bench Press or Barbell Bench Press

Barbell Rows or Dumbbell Rows

Barbell Curls, Dumbbell Curls, or Close Grip Underhand Chins

Grip or Ab Exercise

WORKOUT 2

Barbell or Dumbbell Overhead Presses

Deadlifts, Stiff Leg Deadlifts, Rack Pulls, or Power Cleans

Dips

Wide Grip Chins

Grip or Ab Exercise

Again, 4x6 or 5x5 but only 3 working sets.

Then theres another,

Workout1

Squats 5 x 5

Rows 4 x 8-10

Shoulder Press 4 x 8-10

Pushdowns 3 x 10

Workout 2

Deadlifts 5 x 5

Incline Bench 5 x 5

Chin-Ups 4 x 8

Workout 3

Squats 5 x 5

Power Cleans 5 x 5

Dips 3 x 12

Barbell Curls 3 x 10


----------



## JoePro

Jecko said:


> Great read mate,
> 
> Just one thing, if it was advice from me, i would keep the training programme 3 days a week. Say monday, Wednesday, Friday.
> 
> Doing either a Push/Pull/Legs or even a more Full body routine aspect.
> 
> Have you basic lifts, Squat, Deadlift, Bench, and work from those. Frankie NY has a good couple,
> 
> DAY 1 - PULL
> 
> Deadlifts or Power Cleans
> 
> Barbell Rows, Dumbbell Rows, or Wide Grip Chins
> 
> Barbell Curls, Close Grip Underhand Chins, or Hammer Curls
> 
> DAY 2 - PUSH
> 
> Incline or Flat Barbell or Dumbbell Bench Press
> 
> Barbell or Dumbbell Shoulder Presses
> 
> Tricep Dips or Close Grip Bench Press
> 
> DAY 3 - LEGS
> 
> Front or Back Squats
> 
> Barbell or Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlifts
> 
> Calf Raises (3x12) - only if a seriously lagging bodypart
> 
> Weighted Crunches or Weighted Hanging Leg Raises (3x12)
> 
> (4x6 or 5x5)
> 
> WORKOUT 1
> 
> Front Squats, Back Squats, or Overhead Squats
> 
> Dumbbell Bench Press or Barbell Bench Press
> 
> Barbell Rows or Dumbbell Rows
> 
> Barbell Curls, Dumbbell Curls, or Close Grip Underhand Chins
> 
> Grip or Ab Exercise
> 
> WORKOUT 2
> 
> Barbell or Dumbbell Overhead Presses
> 
> Deadlifts, Stiff Leg Deadlifts, Rack Pulls, or Power Cleans
> 
> Dips
> 
> Wide Grip Chins
> 
> Grip or Ab Exercise
> 
> Again, 4x6 or 5x5 but only 3 working sets.
> 
> Then theres another,
> 
> Workout1
> 
> Squats 5 x 5
> 
> Rows 4 x 8-10
> 
> Shoulder Press 4 x 8-10
> 
> Pushdowns 3 x 10
> 
> Workout 2
> 
> Deadlifts 5 x 5
> 
> Incline Bench 5 x 5
> 
> Chin-Ups 4 x 8
> 
> Workout 3
> 
> Squats 5 x 5
> 
> Power Cleans 5 x 5
> 
> Dips 3 x 12
> 
> Barbell Curls 3 x 10


Like I said.. anyone feels like they can really contribute to it, please do!

I did say on there that I'd strongly suggest Starting Strength before doing any kind of body split. A lot of pros began on splits aswell, I know Jay Cutler and Dorian Yates done splits from the start


----------



## Jecko

Yes i saw, t'is why i thought i'de put my input.

Personally for natural users a p/p/l or full body based on the basic compound lifts is always good.

Depends how your body reacts tbh.


----------



## JoePro

Jecko said:


> Yes i saw, t'is why i thought i'de put my input.
> 
> Personally for natural users a p/p/l or full body based on the basic compound lifts is always good.
> 
> Depends how your body reacts tbh.


Yeah man. I started on a 3 day split Chest&Back/Legs/Shoulders&Arms..

Really, in the start anything will help you grow, but I think Starting Strength or a basic 5x5 is perfect for teenagers as it will give them muscle density and strength for later on in bodybuilding and strength training.


----------



## JoePro

Keep ideas and reviews coming!


----------



## Stvjon41

Good advice....just wish I was younger


----------



## JoePro

Stvjon41 said:


> Good advice....just wish I was younger


Haha thanks mate.

I suppose some things here can be used for adults and what not, but considering I'm still 17 myself it would be best to do one for teens and not adults for the time being!


----------



## EchoSupplements

Good read


----------



## JoePro

EchoSupplements said:


> Good read


Thank you.

I have said, if anyone has anything to add, then just mail it to me or just put it on here!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Yeah good read some solid advice there all I would say is that for a complete beginner/teen your workout schedule might actually be abit much and should maybe be something a younger kid should build up to.


----------



## JoePro

On The Rise said:


> Yeah good read some solid advice there all I would say is that for a complete beginner/teen your workout schedule might actually be abit much and should maybe be something a younger kid should build up to.


I did put that people should do SS before anything else, give me a few minutes. I'll do something now


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Don't wanna sound like an ass its a real good article for beginners though 

If only some of my mates I go gym with would listen to some of this kinda stuff!


----------



## JoePro

On The Rise said:


> Don't wanna sound like an ass its a real good article for beginners though
> 
> If only some of my mates I go gym with would listen to some of this kinda stuff!


Thanks man.

If I had my way - Everyone would start on 3 or 5x5. I can't wait to get back to bodybuilding routines now.. but I am enjoying strength training.


----------



## Jack92

Very useful mate, thanks alot


----------



## ralph6420

Hi mate ,

I would like to loose some weight and gain some muscle .

What diet and workout , should be best for me ?

Thanks


----------



## JoePro

ralph6420 said:


> Hi mate ,
> 
> I would like to loose some weight and gain some muscle .
> 
> What diet and workout , should be best for me ?
> 
> Thanks


Whats your current stats, age? How long have you been training? Do you do any sports?


----------



## Zzz102

Good post that pal. But I think the newbie teen could gain more than 10lbs of muscle. Ive gained 25 in 9 months  , doubt much of that is fat, if ive missed a part about newb gains i apologise  .


----------



## JoePro

Zzz102 said:


> Good post that pal. But I think the newbie teen could gain more than 10lbs of muscle. Ive gained 25 in 9 months  , doubt much of that is fat, if ive missed a part about newb gains i apologise  .


I don't know if I have put it on there, but it's meant to be..

The average newb gains roughly 24-30lbs of muscle in its first year with either no fat or very little fat..

Or something along the lines, or if your really slamming the calories back it would be a 6lb fat gain.

I'm chubby, I'm teen, I don't care haha. Doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## standardflexer

Seems good advice for most of all ages getting started within bodybuilding


----------



## JoePro

standardflexer said:


> Seems good advice for most of all ages getting started within bodybuilding


Yeah, but me being a teen myself I couldn't name it noobs/beginners.


----------



## IrishRaver

Great post Joe

Reading over the basics has turned into a regular hobby of mine


----------



## JoePro

IrishRaver said:


> Great post Joe
> 
> Reading over the basics has turned into a regular hobby of mine


Thanks man - Basics stop people overthinking sh1t.


----------



## tazzy-lee

great read thanks mate nice post


----------



## JoePro

tazzy-lee said:


> great read thanks mate nice post


No problem.. go squat!


----------



## DeanDTON

My biggest downfall stopping then going back again

Don't quit because when you return you don't half notice all those gains you made disspear


----------



## JoePro

DeanDTON said:


> My biggest downfall stopping then going back again
> 
> Don't quit because when you return you don't half notice all those gains you made disspear


I'll never quit haha.

But yes. A lot of people use the gym for a quick fix... and never succeed.


----------



## Nad

Thanks mate, I'm 15 years old, Im big built and I have the body, But I just mess around in the gym not knowing what to do!

Now that I have read you're guide, I think its time for me to knuckle down and start training... HARD!

Once again, Thanks for the guide mate.


----------



## Chris1993

this helped alot dude good job


----------



## Fat

This thread has some interesting facts


----------



## BigMan219

Some good points made there mate

like if your a fat guy , then all that fat will turn into muscle , better really


----------



## JoePro

BigMan219 said:


> Some good points made there mate
> 
> like if your a fat guy , then all that fat will turn into muscle , better really


That doesn't happen.


----------



## GreggGreggson

JoePro said:


> Haha thanks mate.
> 
> I suppose some things here can be used for adults and what not, but considering I'm still 17 myself it would be best to do one for teens and not adults for the time being!


Im 19 still but turn 20 in December? Do i still count as a teen. Or even teenish? lol


----------



## JoePro

GreggGreggson said:


> Im 19 still but turn 20 in December? Do i still count as a teen. Or even teenish? lol


The most part of this routine is based around beginners, I've had guys who are between 25-30 mail me for advice too, so yeah I suppose this is based around the ages of 14-21 anyway.


----------



## harryalmighty

showed this to my m8y who just signed up to my gym, hes loving it!


----------



## JoePro

harryalmighty said:


> showed this to my m8y who just signed up to my gym, hes loving it!


Good to hear! I just had the email for this, I haven't been on here in time.


----------



## josh1995

Why all the hate with teens? Haha some of the adults in my gym could do with reading this...


----------



## JoePro

I'm 17 myself, I hate people of my age that train wrong.

-Joe


----------



## Rick89

i trained from 12-17 made phenomanl gains natural aswell then slacked for years

make most of it guys awesome time to train


----------



## JoePro

Would be nice if people still read this.

Teens on this site are unbelievable.


----------



## JoshGillespie

Alright Joe good post mate.

You said Fat doesn't turn into muscle? Does it not? I've always believed that people on the fatty side can get muscle very easily because fat somehow gets turned into muscle, thats whats been in my head anyhow.


----------



## JoePro

JoshGillespie said:


> Alright Joe good post mate.
> 
> You said Fat doesn't turn into muscle? Does it not? I've always believed that people on the fatty side can get muscle very easily because fat somehow gets turned into muscle, thats whats been in my head anyhow.


No this doesn't work, the fat can sometimes get mobilized through the blood if you diet correctly, but other than that you wont 'turn fat into muscle.' When beginning you probably will lose a bit of fat and gain some muscle at the same time, but after so long your body just gets used to this so you either gain weight or cut. Simple as.


----------



## Chigwellhammer

Great post Joe, Ive just had a quick flick through and will be going back to it for future references


----------



## be-warrior

A overall article

Very useful ..


----------



## Hignoa

Hi.

I'm 17(18 in december) and 1x73m x 62 Kg.

For various reasons i can't go to a gym, so i'm doing what i can at home.

I've been doing various exercises for years not but nothing seroius. Thanks to that I've built up a nice chest and my Trapezius isn't bad either.

The 6th of this month i decided to take it seriously and bought a Barbell with a few weights. In a week I gained 2kgs doing exercises everyday and eating more than usual avoiding junk foods and salty chips.

I'd like to gain some weight and obviously some muscle, my goal is 75 Kg xD. It'd be best if i could achieve my goal without using supplements.

I've managed so far doing things my way, but now I'd like tips from you guys,

Thanks


----------



## C Mcguire

Really good post mate. Was just wondering if there's anything that you've learnt since you wrote this that you would add in?


----------



## JoePro

C Mcguire said:


> Really good post mate. Was just wondering if there's anything that you've learnt since you wrote this that you would add in?


Yeah too much.

I would like to actually edit this a lot in terms of routines so I can really set people on the right track with either Starting Strength or Stronglifts.

Secondly, after the beginner zone if somebody wanted to progress to another routine it would probably be something like Wendler's or Madcow's 5x5 before moving to an actual bodybuilding style routine.

And lastly, diet. I am a faster now, but the general principles still stand. Calories>Macronutrients.


----------



## tgurda

Hignoa said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm 17(18 in december) and 1x73m x 62 Kg.
> 
> For various reasons i can't go to a gym, so i'm doing what i can at home.
> 
> I've been doing various exercises for years not but nothing seroius. Thanks to that I've built up a nice chest and my Trapezius isn't bad either.
> 
> The 6th of this month i decided to take it seriously and bought a Barbell with a few weights. In a week I gained 2kgs doing exercises everyday and eating more than usual avoiding junk foods and salty chips.
> 
> I'd like to gain some weight and obviously some muscle, my goal is 75 Kg xD. It'd be best if i could achieve my goal without using supplements.
> 
> I've managed so far doing things my way, but now I'd like tips from you guys,
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tgurda

There's several articles I read on this site about home gyms and working with little to no equipment and getting great results.


----------



## NDW

JoePro,

This thread is absolutely fantastic! Infact, I actually printed out your guide and took it with me to the gym when I first started!! Highly recommend that all teens read this!!

Cheers mate!!!!


----------



## Fuarknez

Good read, cheers mate.


----------



## Hickling

Thank you so much for this post, I've pretty much been a ****ing idiot and not done my research pretty much wasted a year in the gym

Atleast now i know what is right from wrong and how to train

Special thanks for the post on food this thread has helped me no end. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ronniepetras

I need help with a cycle I wanna stack can someone help me out by emailing me anyone


----------



## cofetaru

What you tryin' to say DON'T DRINK?

Don't drink juice ? or... don't drink to much protein shake?

I read somewhere to drink minim 2-3 litres of water per day for feed yor muscle and body...?


----------



## DarthMaulscle

Good information OP although I'd recommend for the complete beginner fully body workouts 3 times a week, and then phasing into hitting each muscle group twice a week.

Just my preference however.


----------



## JoePro

DarthMaulscle said:


> Good information OP although I'd recommend for the complete beginner fully body workouts 3 times a week, and then phasing into hitting each muscle group twice a week.
> 
> Just my preference however.


I also agree 

I'm going to change some of this now.


----------



## JoePro

I've changed the routine on this to something similar to what I do currently and what I suggest for my friends who want to train.

Thanks for reading.

Joe.


----------



## Dandan96

Brilliant thread mate!! This has helped me so much, I'm off out tomorrow to get some nice foods to start and going to get some protein shake, but there are so many out there I'm lost for choice! Can you help? Cheers, dan


----------



## JoePro

Dandan96 said:


> Brilliant thread mate!! This has helped me so much, I'm off out tomorrow to get some nice foods to start and going to get some protein shake, but there are so many out there I'm lost for choice! Can you help? Cheers, dan


Well not sure if you're still on here but define nice foods? Haha. I'm dieting right now so anything with carbs in is nice!

And protein shakes? Bulkpowders.com or .co.uk is all I use


----------



## jamiew691

Is very true for some people but i do have to say it all depends on what your body can take and how it reacts, sounds similar to what i did for a while but i didnt get much out of it so i fixed it to what is suitable for me and now it seems to be well working. Great information though! Thanks


----------



## Jslyon

Is this a good starting point


----------

